# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Sistema intensivo de cultivar arroz-sri

## Alper

Amigos:
El cultivo del arroz en el Perú es de gran importancia.
Pero tiene algunos inconvenientes.  *Exigente en agua.* *Degrada suelos, por exceso de agua.* *Excesivo uso de fertilizantes químicos y agrotóxicos, con la consiguiente contaminación del agua y suelo.* *Principal fuente de producción de zancudos.* 
Que hacer ante esta realidad, sin dejar de lado un cultivo con mucha tradición e importancia en nuestro país. 
Se está implementando un nueva forma de cultivar arroz, que me parece muy interesante, se denomina: *SISTEMA INTENSIVO DE CULTIVAR ARROZ-SYSTEM OF RICE INTENSIFICACION-SRI*
Ajunto información correspondiente. 
El el país se han realizado cultivos bajo este método en Lambayeque, quisiera saber si alguién nos puede informar los resultados obtenidos.
saludos cordiales.  SISTEMA INTENSIVO DE CULTIVAR ARROZ.pdfTemas similares: INIA Arequipa aplica novedoso sistema de cultivo de arroz que ahorra agua QUE ES EL SISTEMA HACCP EN UN MOLINO DE ARROZ Y COMO ESTA IMPLEMENTADO Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Artículo: Aprueban permiso para cultivar una papa transgénica en la UE

----------

DAROGY, ing.omar poemape, isaac saenz ravines

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Alper este articulo esta muy interesante , bueno y como van las experiencias por Guadalupe , se ha aplicado algo en campo o aun esta en introducción.

----------


## jjbaraybar

Toda tecnica que incluya en tener que hacer labores de "transplante de arroz" no son modernas. Hoy en dia los intereses de los productores arroceros se basan en la reduccion de costos de mano de obra, de fertilizantes, y de uso racional de agua. El reporte esta muy interesante, pero esta tecnica sigue implementando como metodo de siembra el transplante y no las "nuevas tecnicas" de siembra directa. El valle del Jequetepeque por ejemplo se ha caracterizado por contar con buenos rendimientos por Ha. Por ejemplo han habido epocas que el rendimiento por Ha ha llegado entre 18 a 20 Tn / Ha , con la variedad de arroces que tenemos por Ha. La pregunta es, que pasaria con este rendimiento que se tiene si aplicamos esta nueva tecnica como paso experimental? 
Habria que hacer ensayos en cada zona para verificar su efectividad de este tecnica. Pero sigo insistiendo que toda tecnica que siga usando como metodo de siembra hacer almacigos y transplante , esta tecnica es obsoleta, paises como Uruguay, EEUU hoy po hoy casi todos implementan la siembra directa. 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Efectivamente, la tecnologia *SRI* para el cultivo de arroz, ya esta empleando la siembra directa con buenos resultados.
Su implementación en forma masiva en los valles arroceros es de gran importancia, por los múltiple beneficios que reportaria.
Me interesaria realizar el cultivo siguiendo la tecnologia SRI, en pequeña escala, para comparar los resultados de la siembra directa y el transplante, ojalá el tiempo y el clima lo permitan. Los mantendré informados. 
Saludos.

----------


## Alper

Adjunto informacion de la implementación del SRI en Lambayeque.
Presenta algunas variantes en cuanto al uso de agroquímicos , control de malezas y fertlilización , de lo que se indica en la versión original. El manejo del almacigo es diferente a la propuesta original.
Mas que todo está enfocado al manejo del agua, con SECAS INTERMITENTES. http://www.cepes.org.pe/cendoc/culti...1_20101030.pdf 
Saludos.

----------


## jjbaraybar

Estimado , no se si se equivoco pero el pdf indicado por el http://www.cepes.org.pe/cendoc/culti...1_20101030.pdf  no guarda relacion con el SRI y el articulo anterior que se envio. El articulo trata mas bien de una tecnica de riego llamada "riego por secas intermitentes" y esto se viene dando desde el 2007 en los valles de Guadalupe, La Libertad y Lambayeque. Es una tecnica ya muy conocida por los agricultores, algunos la siguen , otros no. 
Saludos

----------


## Alper

Tal como lo menciono anteriormente:La información referente al cultivo en Lambayeque,está enfocada al *RIEGO CON SECAS INTERMITENTES*.Se aparta de los fundamentos de la tecnologia *SRI*, pero por algo se empieza. 
Hoy estuve reunido con agricultores amigos del valle de Jequetepeque, lamentameblemente no conocen la tecnologia de *RIEGO CON SECAS INTERMITENTES*.Los beneficios son muy importantes para el *control de zancudos y el consiguiente ahorro de agua de riego*, su implementación deberia ser cuestión de estado. 
Menos aún tenian conocimiento de la tecnologia *SRI*, les pareció interesantísimo. 
Igualmente se mostraron muy interesados en lograr las producciones de *18 ó 20Tm/Ha* en cultivo convencional, que mencionas.Si podrias proporcionarme más detalles de como se logró esto, me encargaré de transmitirlo. 
Saludos.

----------


## Alper

Adjunto informacion tecnologia SRI. http://sri.ciifad.cornell.edu/countr.../spmanual2.pdf

----------

kscastaneda

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo H A G A M O S L O, si realmente queremos revolucionar la agricultura tenemos que  I N V E S T I G A R  nosotros mismos; que nos podemos pasar miles de horas de discusión sana y bien gracias; acepto tu propuesta de hacer la prueba 100% orgánica que me hicieras por telefono. 
El lunes 14 de marzo nos encontramos en Guadalupe llego 8am. 
Necesitamos :
* 80 litros/ha de EM.COMPOST activado = 04 litros de EM.COMPOST.
* 40 litros/ha de EM.1 activado = 02 litros de EM.1
* Sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE = yeso agrícola mejorado.
* Composta EM.
* Roca fosforica incubada por 20 días en EM para liberar el fosforo.
* Biofermento EM con extractos vegetales (eucalipto, cola de caballo y plantas aromaticas).
* EM5 = bioplaguicida que podemos fabricarlo. 
Las cantidades y detalles lo llevaré en el plan de trabajo. 
La verdadera revolución para nuestros sistemas de producción y el verdadero cambio tecnologico SOCIAL ya es una realidad.
Una agricultura, sistema de producción limpia y sustentable y rentable. SI ES POSIBLE !!!  100_1244.jpg 
Más raíces...
Más macollos...
Mejor desarrollo...
Mejor fitosanidad...
Menos agroquimicos...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Alfredo H A G A M O S L O, si realmente queremos revolucionar la agricultura tenemos que I N V E S T I G A R nosotros mismos; que nos podemos pasar miles de horas de discusión sana y bien gracias; acepto tu propuesta de hacer la prueba 100% orgánica que me hicieras por telefono.

 Te felicito Carlos por tu actitud proactiva en favor de la agricultura del Perú, y coincido totalmente con esa forma de pensar y actuar. En el Perú estamos muchas veces acostumbrados a quedarnos sentados de brazos cruzados, esperando a que otros solucionen nuestros problemas; pero lo que necesitamos es que el sector privado y cada uno de nostros se proponga mejorar de alguna manera, sin esperar tanto la acción o ayuda del Estado o empresas con plata -para eso está la creatividad-. Es verdad que también se necesita del apoyo de un Estado eficiente y administrador, y que los niveles de Eduación en el Perú no facilitan esa proactividad que tú muestras; pero sin duda hace falta que más gente piense como tú.  
Es probable que de los intentos que se hagan por buscar alguna oportunidad, sólo algunos serán verdaderamente exitosos, pero el hecho es arriesgarse uno mismo para mejorar en algo la condición de nuestras vidas, las vidas del prójimo y la vida de este planeta. El problema de la educación en el Perú es precisamente ése, que al ser tan deficiente, nos amodorra como ciudadanos a la espera de oportunidades, cuando a veces es mucho mejor buscarse uno mismo las oportunidade utilizando lo que nos hace diferentes como seres vivos: nuestra inteligencia. 
Ojalá el próximo gobierno -esto ya parece cliché- haga una verdadera revolución de la educación en nuestro país, especialmente con los niños más necesitados, para que puedan buscarse sus propias oportunidades en la vida. 
Saludos, felicitaciones y gracias por tus aportes... :Wink:

----------

